# recommend good wrist guard/wrap?



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been having ongoing issues with my right wrist that i had hurt dirt biking a few years back. Now it doesn't bother me dirt biking, but when I hop on my bike, the dulling pain is noticeable. Thinking a wrist guard is in order.

Anyone have a good wrist guard recommendation that wont affect my wrist movement in too much of a way that it'll affect my riding?


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

I use this one

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bike.aspx?id=2cf9e180-d101-4ab9-a49e-315b4285cdff&product=690bd4a1-aa16-40ee-bc80-ec744d7145fe

Its got ok protection but supports the wrist well while riding. I injured my wrist overshooting a jump about a year and half ago. finally got the surgery for it 3 months ago. So this brace has gotten some good use over the last season and a half.

Only complaint is the part that loops around your thumb and goes across your palm can cause a little discomfort after a full day of resort riding. I don't think a brace that doesn't attach like that will give you the support you are looking for though (those seem more for protection whereas the one i linked to tightens nicely on the wrist for support)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

get checked right away for a broken scaphoid....I waited too long and even with a bone graft it never healed....go to doctors right now

I use duct tape as a wrap...never notice it and it is stiff


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

climbingbubba said:


> I use this one
> 
> http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bike.aspx?id=2cf9e180-d101-4ab9-a49e-315b4285cdff&product=690bd4a1-aa16-40ee-bc80-ec744d7145fe
> 
> ...


Wow, 15$ and looks like just what I need. Can you still wear a glove under or over it? I might get away with riding trails locally w/o a glove, but wouldn't want to ride w/o a glove this summer at the resorts.

And yea, definately prefer a guard/brace that loops through the thumb.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> get checked right away for a broken scaphoid....I waited too long and even with a bone graft it never healed....go to doctors right now
> 
> I use duct tape as a wrap...never notice it and it is stiff


Just looked up scaphoid since I wasn't sure what that was. It's not the bone right under the thumb, it's right on the underside of the wrist bone that sticks out. Wouldn't surprise me if it fractured and never healed right. If I notice it gets any worse than what it is now, I'll get an xray done.

Duct tape? You shave your wrist/arm at all? Pulling duct tape off a hairy arm doesnt sound too fun. lol


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Troy Lee
http://www.troyleedesigns.com/product.php?cat=105&id=15584
http://www.troyleedesigns.com/product.php?cat=105&id=15588
http://www.allsportdynamics.com/braces.htm


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

drastic. said:


> Wow, 15$ and looks like just what I need. Can you still wear a glove under or over it? I might get away with riding trails locally w/o a glove, but wouldn't want to ride w/o a glove this summer at the resorts.
> 
> And yea, definately prefer a guard/brace that loops through the thumb.
> Thanks for the link.


yep i wear gloves under it. For the best fit I have some thin ones with no velcro strap to keep it tight on the wrist, just stretchy material. one of the giro gloves

I do however still use my Fox unabomber and bomber gloves which do have the velcro strap. Thats the beauty of the 3 velcro straps on the brace, they allow for adjustment in different areas.

Again though, may not be the absolute best for protection (probably not terrible either though) but it really helps with support and keeping a bit of pressure on the wrist.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

EVS has gloves with a wrist guard built in. works really well and not clunky and awkward like the other ones. ( i have the 661 too and hate them)


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.xsportsprotective.com/evs-wrister-glove.html


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

climbingbubba said:


> I use this one
> 
> http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bike.aspx?id=2cf9e180-d101-4ab9-a49e-315b4285cdff&product=690bd4a1-aa16-40ee-bc80-ec744d7145fe
> 
> ...


I rode with this one for quite some time after spraining my wrist...it does work well and allowed me to get back on the bike even though my wrist was still really too weak to ride anything technical. It's so comfortable and reassuring that I found it hard to STOP using the damn thing even when the wrist was back to 100%.  
If I remember right, I removed one of the plastic inserts, the one underneath the wrist, to make it really comfy and completely unobtrusive. I wore it UNDER the regular glove, worked well, not too bulky.


----------

